# Apple Dome?



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Apologies as i know you have probly had this question asked a billion times!!!


But is my Chi an Apple dome?


Personally I'm leaning towards yes? but I thought I should get some pro opinions! :hello1:


http://www.flickr.com/photos/fiddleandme/4997513464/ by Fiddle Chi and Me!, on Flickr



Semi Potrait by Fiddle Chi and Me!, on Flickr


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Apple head, with longer muzzle.  Cute as a button!


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

I would have to say yes Apple head with a longer Muzzle


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

TLI said:


> Apple head, with longer muzzle.  Cute as a button!





jessicao32 said:


> I would have to say yes Apple head with a longer Muzzle


Thanks guys! I did think her nose was a bit on the big side! haha


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It's not "big," just a lil longer. But she is an absolute doll! When you aren't showing them, all of their unique characters is what makes them so adorable and cute!!! You have a beautiful little baby!!!


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

TLI said:


> It's not "big," just a lil longer. But she is an absolute doll! When you aren't showing them, all of their unique characters is what makes them so adorable and cute!!! You have a beautiful little baby!!!


Aww Thank you so much! Im always going to think she is to die for in the cute department but its nice when others agree! Thanks!


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

They can also grow in to their muzzle. So maybe yours might...we will have to watch as she grows


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

agreed, def an apple head


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I have to agree with the others, she is an applehead little cutie pie  She's adorable.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

this has confused me now lol i have always thought longer muzzle means deer head ,you learn something everyday lol


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

jessicao32 said:


> They can also grow in to their muzzle. So maybe yours might...we will have to watch as she grows


Awesome! is there a way to estimate how big a chihuahua will get?



ChiMama2Hs said:


> agreed, def an apple head


Thanks!! I like the big head look. Super Cute!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

How old is she and what does she weigh now? Some members on here can give pretty accurate guesses for most chis!


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> How old is she and what does she weigh now? Some members on here can give pretty accurate guesses for most chis!


When i got her at 12 weeks she was 600g (20.1oz)

and at 16weeks/4months she was 750g (25.3)

and last week, at 18weeks/4.5months she was 850 (28.7)


There doesnt seem to be a pattern there?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

My guess would be around 3.5 lbs as an adult...she seems to be gaining weight pretty slowly, but looks healthy in the pics...my little fella was a bit smaller than your girl at 18 weeks, and at 7 months he is now around 3 lb 9-10 oz depending on the day. 

You can follow the chihuahua weight chart here: Chihuahua weight chart generally adding 1 lb for the smaller sizes and 2 lbs for the larger sizes seems to be fairly accurate. 

Her 12 week weight would indicate that she would be a 3.6 lb adult (double 12 week weight, add 1 lb)...there really is no "definite" way to tell -- but she will be on the smaller side


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The 12 week rule didn't work for my Oakley, though, or my Bryco. Bryco is bigger than his 12 week weight would have indicated, and Oakley is more than 1 lb smaller (her 12 week weight said she'd be just over 5 lbs). She was 33 ounces at 12 weeks but now at 16 months she varies between 3 lb 8 oz and 3 lb 12 oz, really just depending on what she's eaten. Between 12 weeks and 20 weeks, she only gained 5 ounces..., and after 6 months, she has gained between 6 and 8 ounces


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks!

Quietly, I don't mind if she stays on the smaller side  hehe but sometimes it scares me how fragile she is (she tripped on the last stair this morning and I practically dove after her!) She is ok though! haha

Thanks for working all that out and for the link too!


----------



## paisley (Aug 20, 2010)

Your baby appears to me to be a deer chihuahua. The angle of the head looks to be about 110 degrees, nose is long, legs will be long and I'm not seeing a barrel chest. I love the way she holds her tail.
But, does this really matter? You'll love your baby just as much anyway.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> The 12 week rule didn't work for my Oakley, though, or my Bryco. Bryco is bigger than his 12 week weight would have indicated, and Oakley is more than 1 lb smaller (her 12 week weight said she'd be just over 5 lbs). She was 33 ounces at 12 weeks but now at 16 months she varies between 3 lb 8 oz and 3 lb 12 oz, really just depending on what she's eaten. Between 12 weeks and 20 weeks, she only gained 5 ounces..., and after 6 months, she has gained between 6 and 8 ounces


hmmmm, should be interesting i guess! her mum was little but her dad was more average size, so i guess she could be a range of sizes!


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

ChiMama2Hs said:


> agreed, def an apple head


Thanks! I only recently learnt there was a difference!


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

paisley said:


> Your baby appears to me to be a deer chihuahua. The angle of the head looks to be about 110 degrees, nose is long, legs will be long and I'm not seeing a barrel chest. I love the way she holds her tail.
> But, does this really matter? You'll love your baby just as much anyway.


You are absolutely right, she could have one eye and no tail and I would still love her as much! I only learnt there was a difference over the weekend when someone asked me what the difference was and I was lost! haha

She does have long legs! They were the first thing I noticed in her growth! But this is good for us as both my house, and my partners have stairs and she is quite speedy on them now!

They look quite long in this pic too hehe, kinda gawky cute haha 

Love her so much!


100_0995 by Fiddle Chi and Me!, on Flickr


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I looked in your Flickr link and I suppose I'll be in the minority and say she looks more Deer to me.
She seems leggy and she has more of a tucked up chest if that makes sense and her body looks long and lean. The way her eyes are set also seems more Deer to me.
I personally don't think it matters, She is super cute regardless!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

In the last pic you posted her body reminds me a lot of my guy AJ.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

KittyD said:


> I looked in your Flickr link and I suppose I'll be in the minority and say she looks more Deer to me.
> She seems leggy and she has more of a tucked up chest if that makes sense and her body looks long and lean. The way her eyes are set also seems more Deer to me.
> I personally don't think it matters, She is super cute regardless!


Thanks for your input! Yeah, your totally right, it doesnt matter she is a sweetie and my little girl 

haha I used to think people who treated theyre dogs like kids where odd but when you have your own they are like your own baby haha!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Agreed! I call my dogs my fur kids!


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

KittyD said:


> In the last pic you posted her body reminds me a lot of my guy AJ.


Post a photo of the lil guy, I tried to see if you had any on your profile thing but I didnt see any?


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

KittyD said:


> Agreed! I call my dogs my fur kids!


Naww thats so adorable!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

He is as cute as can be. Love his coloring. He looks spunky too. What a little charmer.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Your pup definitely has an apple shaped head. Some people get confused when looking at the pup as a whole and think deer since he has longer legs, longer muzzle & not a 90* stop but since we're talking about head shape we can say for sure she has an apple shaped HEAD.  I also agree...she is a very sweet wee little girl. Cute cute cute!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She's really still quite young, so her overall shape can change easily. They go through all kinds of stages as they grow. Right now she's thin, leggy, and long. I wouldn't really call her "Deer" shaped though. If her growth pattern continues the way she’s growing now, legs become longer and she lengthens, but her body doesn't fill out to it, then yes, she will be "Deer" shaped. But again, she's too young right now to say. You'll be amazed at all the different growth stages they go through. At points her head will seem too big, and at times too small. All of that will even out as she matures. I would say judging from her size now at 4.5 months, that she will be around 4 to 5 lbs. grown. Honestly, even the smaller ones most time will hit about that weight at full maturity. That size is quite uncommon these days, so she will always seem smaller than the average Chi, unless she really hits some major growth spurts. But only time will tell.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> He is as cute as can be. Love his coloring. He looks spunky too. What a little charmer.


Thanks so much! Spunky is such a cute description!


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

MChis said:


> Your pup definitely has an apple shaped head. Some people get confused when looking at the pup as a whole and think deer since he has longer legs, longer muzzle & not a 90* stop but since we're talking about head shape we can say for sure she has an apple shaped HEAD.  I also agree...she is a very sweet wee little girl. Cute cute cute!


Thanks for that! She is a tiny thing aint she! Thanks again!


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

TLI said:


> She's really still quite young, so her overall shape can change easily. They go through all kinds of stages as they grow. Right now she's thin, leggy, and long. I wouldn't really call her "Deer" shaped though. If her growth pattern continues the way she’s growing now, legs become longer and she lengthens, but her body doesn't fill out to it, then yes, she will be "Deer" shaped. But again, she's too young right now to say. You'll be amazed at all the different growth stages they go through. At points her head will seem too big, and at times too small. All of that will even out as she matures. I would say judging from her size now at 4.5 months, that she will be around 4 to 5 lbs. grown. Honestly, even the smaller ones most time will hit about that weight at full maturity. That size is quite uncommon these days, so she will always seem smaller than the average Chi, unless she really hits some major growth spurts. But only time will tell.


Just like babys I guess, they have to grown into thier heads! I guess we will see how she grows, they stop growing around 12 months?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She'll have most of her height and length by 9 months old. They do the biggest part of their growing the first 7 months, then it slows down. After 13 months about all you'll get is filling out. But it can easily add another 1 lb. to her weight.


----------

